# women electricians



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

this question came up in another forum so for some of you guys its a rerun.

why do you think there are so few women electicians out there?



i worked on a job a few years backand they hired three women as helpers.

one was among the worst help ive ever worked with, she would constantly whine if she was doing something she didnt like and had no mechanical ability what so ever.

the second would have made a good hand if given time, she was starting to pick it up pretty well.

the third one was a blast to work around. she picked everything up fast, you could show her once and she was doing it like a pro. she wasnt very big so the strength thing did come into play but it was funny to watch her, shed get mad and try just as hard as she could( more than i can say about alot of guys out there). she could also take care of herself, one of the other trades made a comment to her on day as she was walking by and she turned around and layed into him and i mean bad. it was funny seeing this big ol guy cowering like a little puppy









i dont know if she is still in the field but if she is theres no doubt shes doing great.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Back in the 70's/early 80's,when they had the equal push,a lot of first round try outs didn't make it when the thermometor dropped or it got muddy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You know, I'm having a discussion in another forum about equality in the work place, and I have a follow up question for any person that runs their own business.

What do you think of female employees based off of your experience, and what is your opinion/policies of maternity leave, paid or unpaid?

Also, would possibility of pregnancy be a factor when considering who to let go during this economic situation?


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

the work can get a little rough or tough and dirty, not alot of women that I know would want to do work where they have to do anything where they have to exert themselves physicaly or getting the cuts scrapes and broken nails, others electricity just out right scares the **** out of them.
I do remeber 2 women when I went to trade school, both worked for union shops, and both knew how to play up to the guys aperently when it came to the heavy work, I have also heard of a few that quit in the first year cause they were expected to do what every other grunt has to do with no special treatment. 
Then again theres a lady linesman (or would that be lineswoman,,, linesperson?) on one of the local Hydro One crews in my area, the way she talks spits and cusses you would think she was one of the guys, and she's right up in the bucket working away. so some are cut out for it some are not, just like any other job.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have worked with three women electricians, two weren't worth the boots they wore, but the third was bang up worker. She stayed busy and did top notch work. But I have worked with more men, and therefore far more worthless men electricians out there.

But I think we don't see alot of women in the construction trades simply because women are women, and men are men. As much as we would like to believe the sexes are exactly the same, the cold hard truth is they are not. This has nothing to do with equality. Just difference. Electrical work is a mechanical trade, and women are not generally mechanical. Just like men are not generally domestic. Not a problem, but a reality.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a sexual harassment case waiting to happen.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Becaues we are lucky?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with InPhase, the issue isnt "equality" but rather biology. Women , in general, are simply built different than men, and are ment to be nurturers, not physical laborers. I believe God knew what He was doing....:thumbsup:


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)

Hired 3 in the past as helpers.

#1 had a terrible attendance problem and eventually went away.

#2 had a great resume but was the paper did not match the actual output and knowledge. Whined a lot too. She too eventually went away on her own.

#3 was simply crazy so we made life suck until she quit.

I have had 3 guys with the exact same problems too so what does that tell you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> I have had 3 guys with the exact same problems too so what does that tell you?


There are some lousy employees available for electrical work in your area!

Men cheat on there spouses and so do women, some men are lazy so are some women, some men do drugs or drink, some women follow suit.

No difference. Some women are a PIA and so are some men.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Over the past few years, we have had three women look at the electrical/construstion industries as career options, all of them moved on to other fields.

We had two women on staff at the same time (about 10-15 years ago), and I do remember that once the novilty of it wore off with most of the guys, it became a bit of a train wreck. It became fairly obvious that neither of them had any long term potential, either with us as employers, or in the field as a whole.

They both were working in Res. and service, so there was a lot of moving around and they were never in a heavy construction enviroment.

The third was a bit different, we had a young girl looking to start an apprenticeship straight out of high school, and although she was very keen and really had some potential skills, it ended in tears, as they say.

We ended up with having her working as part of a construction crew and she really wasn't able to handle the Psychological part of it. Guys were really pushing boundaries, and it got to the point were people picked up the fragility of it, there were guys either walking on egg shells around her,or seeing what they could get away with. She lasted about 3 weeks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know at one time a number of women were admitted to the locals apprenticeship program few lasted. Which makes the wait for those that really want to make this their profession another year longer.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

This is like asking why there are so few men that work in Doctor's offices.


I personally have worked with only *two* women: 

*#1* She did the Plumbing/HVAC automation with Johnson Controls.

*#2* She worked the backhoe for the paving/grading company.

Both chicks were on the same job. I had a chance to work with both of these chicks and from what I saw and heard, they pulled their weight. Not terrible to look at neither. :shifty:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've worked around a few female plumbers, electricians, and welders. Truth be told, they were more man than woman. I'm sure any one of them could have taken me out in a tussle. I've never really worked around any real "girlie" tradeswomen except painters.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Seen several women electricians so far. Actually have one in my apprenticeship class so far. 3 out of the 3 I have seen have been 'tomboys.' They don't seem to be ahead of any one in any way, but, they do pull their weight.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

thats probley the key to success is the "tom boy" personality, my girlfriend is a bit of a tomboy (not hardcore) I thought offered to aprentice her but she would have to get over her fear of heights, primarily ladders over 5 feet, but she did not think it was for her, she has a hard time grasping how it all works, so she is stuck in administration, she presently is going through a certificate program at the local college to be a book keeper and will be opening a book keeping business to service small business's like mine


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I worked with one "journeywoman'" electrician. She was very nice and we all got along with her well but she did not have a clue about what we were doing!! As a second year apprentice I had to troubleshoot some 3-way switches for her because the problem was just mind boggling to her. On another note, I ran into her one night after work and when she wasn't in overall's she could make your jaw drop!!

I think a woman could do the job, I just think it would take the right kind of woman to want to.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

Who even wants to be in the construction field when you come out of school? I just want to play playstation all day....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mach said:


> Who even wants to be in the construction field when you come out of school? I just want to play playstation all day....


 
believe it or not there are some of us here that love what we do and are very proud of what we do.


that and chicks dig scars:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

From what I have seen, the females that are interested in the field are interested because that's what Pop, or someone else they knew took stride in and loved. I am not a stereotyper, but you hand most women a shovel and tell them to dig a ten foot trench in the pouring rain, and it's off to another job:blink:

Hey, if you told me to go paint finger nails, I'd tell you where to stick it To each their own.

I worked awhile for a facility that built airport terminals when work was scarce. I worked with this one chick right out of school that would do nothing but prefab on some of the control panels. She knew what she was doing print wise, she called in 3 times a month, and overall, her placement there was bad for the guys on the floor. If they weren't flirting, they were staring and talking garbage. She was actually more negative to the production crew than good for the company. Sad part is, it wasn't her fault she was so cute, it was the guys that couldn't keep their eyes off of her and bust *ss like they needed to be doing

My ex worked in the electronics industry and would work circles around alot us. It was real nice to come home and be able to compare the trades with one another. I know there are alot of people who want NOTHING more than to come home and NOT talk about the day and the trade, but when you love what you do, it's worth the discussion:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Where I work we had 2 women travelers working for a electrical contractor pulling in tray cable . They were working at night. Cautioned one of then about some hazards in the unit. She was wearing Carharts,hard hat,safety glasses and a 100% fall protection and she still looked cute. I would like to have seen her on the outside.The electrical superindentent told me that he would have liked lay 10 men off to keep them he said they were that good of workers but he had to let them go.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If they were that good why'd he have to let them go?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought women were supposed to stay home in the kitchen?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

One could ask the same types of question about men. Why men should not take messages.


----------



## gemini13 (Jan 15, 2009)

If they can work, and prove them self . I dont care who or what they are!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Working for horse stables around here,nobody is tougher than the "Horsey Girls" that get up to feed their stock,twice a day,"NO DAYS OFF"Year round.Put them out for exercise.Then they go clean stalls.You have to love whatever you settled into.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I never worked with girls in construction but worked with and for many as a cook. Just as competene as anyone else. But I dont think many woman are interested in construction or electrical work.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

I worked with a few woman over the years and the result was they didn't make it.

First one was okay to work with although she was very slow at everything she did. And she tended to cry on the job site allot.

The other two were girlfriends they were bull dikes and they looked like men but did not cut it! They were know it alls and supposedly had all this experience in commercial but I think they lied. We had them lay in about 200 parabolic light fixtures and we had to change about 120 diffusers after they were done.

The only women I have ever seen on the Job that worked hard and didn't cry was a sprinkler fitter.This woman worked very hard and was one of the guys.

Other then that have yet to work with a good female electrician!


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I admire the fact that women feel they have other choices and frankly, this work can be boring beyond belief! Like another person wrote about digging a ditch in the rain. I think a woman would instantly see the stupidity in such a task while a guy would see a reason for his testosterone. Personally, I never saw a ditch survive when it was raining, but I sure like those "hogs" that can drill and lay wire without ditches. Wish I knew how to run one!


----------



## kathy23 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Women Electricians*

Hahaha.
As a female Electrician, I find your talk amusing.

There are many advantages to being a smaller Electrician. Me and the other girls that I work with fit into places where other Electricians can't, we can fish wire better because our arms can fit into a small hole. Smaller hands for smaller screws and bolts. Customers often tell us that they hire us because they trust us more and I know us chicks are a lot cleaner.
It rarely happens when we have to pass off to a guy. But, that really sucks when it happens. I am simply not strong enough sometimes. 
We learn to work smarter, not harder.

Silly Boys!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Be forewarned this thread is 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Be forewarned this thread is 2 1/2 years old


 *Déjà vu*


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> *Déjà vu*


All over again!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

women electricians.....I like watching them


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

In the 25 years with the local, I've seen some great women in the trade, and then some, I would pay NOT to have on a crew.

One of the best women I ever had for an apprentice, definitely carried her own. I was working in Vegas on the FountaineBleau and the foreman asked if I would take a woman apprentice, without any problems? So I had Eva for a an apprentice for a few months. 

She was smart from the start, laid down the intial rules - 

You can't do me, but I'll hook you up with my girlfriends.
Said she'd had two years of comm. wire pulling, would I teach her how to bend pipe?
Respect is a two way street.
So she had good girlfriends. I got her to where she was pretty proficient bender from 1/2" tp 2" EMT. Now the respect part was cool. 

We used to have a couple of cold ones now and then after work. She told me about this guy that was alway hitting on her, and she was trying to figure out how to keep from having to deal with him. Almost to the point that he was a stalker. He couldn't buy a clue with a pile of Ben Franklins. 

Now Eva also happened to have her own SoftTail Harley that she rode about 2 or 3 days a week (32 inch inseam), and fit her quite well.

Stalker had decided to try and impress her one day. He actually waited till he saw her pull up in the parking lot at the job site. Then he rolled up next to her on a brand spanking new Sportster, and asked, " How do you like my new Harley?" as he was getting off the bike. She just looked over at him and commented, "Not bad for a girls bike". The smile drained from his face, and she never had another problem from him! Funny sh!t!!!

Eva, if your reading this, thanks for the laugh, you helped make Vegas a fun trip. Now that you're turned out, if your half as good a JW, as you are sharp witted, your ticket will take you far:thumbsup:


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

Kinda weird saying get me a pair of dikes to a woman:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Education is the same whether it is in elementary school, high school...or college...or even in the construction trades. It is an accountability of the student wanting to learn and the teacher wanting to teach. If a journeyman lets an apprentice slide he/she is doing a disservice to both himself, and the apprentice.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

ACB said:


> the work can get a little rough or tough and dirty, not alot of women that I know would want to do work where they have to do anything where they have to exert themselves physicaly or getting the cuts scrapes and broken nails, others electricity just out right scares the **** out of them.


I know of many men that are that way also. Most of today's generation is just plain lazy.



Mach said:


> Who even wants to be in the construction field when you come out of school? I just want to play playstation all day....


Someone has to run power so your game will operate.


I was reading through the posts wondering when a female would respond - or at least make it known the poster was a female. Then one finally does the next post says it is a 2.5 year old thread. Must not be too many females interested in talking to male electricians maybe that is why not very many want to work with them either.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Be forewarned this thread is 2 1/2 years old


 
Chicks :jester: :laughing:



lovethetrade said:


> Kinda weird saying get me a pair of dikes to a woman:laughing:


 
And you can't ask them if they need some caulk, to put a strap on.......the list is endless.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Waco, Oh man you resurrected waco......


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Absolutetruthz said:


> I believe God knew what He was doing....:thumbsup:


I believe god has nothing to do with anything......:thumbsup:


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Chicks :jester: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a pair of strippers:thumbsup: Or get me a nipple...


----------



## LERelec (May 20, 2011)

lovethetrade said:


> Or a pair of strippers:thumbsup: Or get me a nipple...


They prefer to be called exotic dancers


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I believe god has nothing to do with anything......:thumbsup:


and your an idiot :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Absolutetruthz said:


> and your an idiot :thumbsup:


Don't get your panties all knotted up just because I don't buy into the same fairy tales that you do......:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Don't get your panties all knotted up just because I don't buy into the same fairy tales that you do......:thumbsup:


The bearded sky wizard will smite thee ...


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

lovethetrade said:


> Or a pair of strippers:thumbsup: Or get me a nipple...


I spent a good 10 minutes with one of the other guys busting a gut one day when I asked him without thinking of it to "mount my box for me"......we still laugh about it to this day.

Ah I miss the endless bad jokes. That is the downside to being at home with the kids, the social aspect of the job. Can't crack the dirty jokes with the kids.


----------



## kat (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a woman about to start a preapprenticeship in Electrotechnology - are prospects for securing apprenticeship positions for women more difficult... would anyone be able to weigh in on this ?.. thanks


----------



## rizoto_split (Jun 18, 2011)

I remember meeting a hot girl that was a manager in a NJ k mart a couple years ago while i was doing a job. Of course she was so hot I had to talk to her so after BS'ing she said she was an electrical apprentice for a year but didnt like it cause she got harrassed all the time. go figure


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

rizoto_split said:


> I remember meeting a hot girl that was a manager in a NJ k mart a couple years ago while i was doing a job. Of course she was so hot I had to talk to her so after BS'ing she said she was an electrical apprentice for a year but didnt like it cause she got harrassed all the time. go figure


 
How well do you think you would fit in with your co workers if you were to become a hair stylist, primarily a female dominated work force.


----------



## rizoto_split (Jun 18, 2011)

well then i could finally use my klein scissors


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had two women work for me..one wasn't worth a darn and lasted about three months when she found out she wouldn't be coddled and I expected 8 hours of work for 8 hours pay. The other turned into one of my project foremen (woman?) Hell of a gal and a damned hard worker. Great sense of humor and didn't take any crap off anyone. I think it just depends on the individual the same as men.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> You know, I'm having a discussion in another forum about equality in the work place, and I have a follow up question for any person that runs their own business.
> 
> What do you think of female employees based off of your experience, and what is your opinion/policies of maternity leave, paid or unpaid?
> 
> Also, would possibility of pregnancy be a factor when considering who to let go during this economic situation?



Answer for the first question it should depend on the insurance , and what was
Expected of the employee when they were hired. 

Answer for second question. no. The idea is to cut out the fat right so if I 
Have two employees who stand the same should I keep one because SHE is
Pregnant? NO. It should be based on performance. IMO. And around MY
Shop.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Idiocy and laziness doesn't discriminate between genders.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Absolutetruthz said:


> and your an idiot :thumbsup:



It's "you're", not "your"....pray to your god that he gives you some intelligence.....


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

steelersman said:


> It's "you're", not "your"....pray to your god that he gives you some intelligence.....


 or at least a course in spelling, focusing on contractions.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It was fun while it lasted. :whistling2:


----------

